# Cats are sneaky



## Northernshadow (Aug 10, 2004)

Came home from work one day and found our cat comfortable in the sun. Took about 30 pictures and never seen this till I uploaded to the computer...








2 others I liked are here
http://www.pbase.com/northernshadow/fauna

Sherry


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, Pfffftttt right back at your cat. That's a great shot, I love it!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's great.  It's funny what cats do.


----------



## Corry (Aug 19, 2004)

He's so smug.  Such a..a...a CAT look!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 20, 2004)

Hehe damn nice pics on your website...youve inspired me to dosome pics where they are all black and white cept for the eyes....


----------

